# Calendar



## TyelleNiko (Sep 16, 2005)

Okay...this proposition intrigued me enough to make a topic for it....even though I have no idea how to get this project started...

by the way as it is
Daddyfox called October (*pout* ...I wanted October)
and I called July.

Alright, anyone out there willing to join into this and actually get this project off the ground and a reality? 
IT'S JUST TOO GOOD AN IDEA TO LET DIE IN THE FORUMS!


----------



## Mitch_DLG (Sep 16, 2005)

I've got December covered.


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 17, 2005)

TyelleNiko said:
			
		

> Okay...this proposition intrigued me enough to make a topic for it....even though I have no idea how to get this project started...
> 
> by the way as it is
> Daddyfox called October (*pout* ...I wanted October)
> ...


In regards to the calender idea... let me see what happens with my plans to get FA some serious funding. Something like this will come in handy.

If my project works fine... I'll arrange for a more organized event, and look into professional printing.


----------



## PyroBlazeJaguar (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh..I SO call February o_o


----------



## Suule (Sep 18, 2005)

Hmrrr... I'd consider September.


----------



## TyelleNiko (Sep 18, 2005)

'Kay so...

Daddyfox - October
Me - July
Mitch- December
Pyro- February
Suule- September

Sweet...I have absolutely no clue why I'm taking record of this, since it's basically up to the admin on whether this project is a go or not....

Pay me no mind...


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 18, 2005)

TyelleNiko said:
			
		

> 'Kay so...
> 
> Daddyfox - October
> Me - July
> ...


I think a project like this would best be done as a contest, that way everybody has a chance to try and contribute.


----------



## UnicornPrae (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah but that could mean that a month is left out unless you make it a pin up calendar with some special months called dibs on like october, July, February and December. 

Just noting that people would choose to do the easier months ones with recognisable subjects to do.

Just a minor point. Not putting the idea down it sounds great please do this. Unfortunately I am such a bad artist at drawing that I would not dare enter.


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 19, 2005)

UnicornPrae said:
			
		

> Yeah but that could mean that a month is left out unless you make it a pin up calendar with some special months called dibs on like october, July, February and December.
> 
> Just noting that people would choose to do the easier months ones with recognisable subjects to do.
> 
> Just a minor point. Not putting the idea down it sounds great please do this. Unfortunately I am such a bad artist at drawing that I would not dare enter.


I think the better idea would be this:

You hold a competition to let people try to come with their most creative ideas for each season. Break it down into four categories: Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter. People can draw images based things you do in each season, the general look of trees, playing in the snow, etc.

This way there are four categories that people have a chance to get seen in. If you have 10 people calling July and only 1 calling June... what do you really do to make it fair?

I think it might be best not to base the art off of religious holidays (Easter, Christmas) could get people in a tussle over the meaning of it, etc. I don't want to debase anybody's religious views, but I've seen too many arguments break out over whose holiday holds strongest, and which religion has oppressed theirs.


----------



## Suule (Sep 19, 2005)

> I think it might be best not to base the art off of religious holidays (Easter, Christmas) could get people in a tussle over the meaning of it, etc. I don't want to debase anybody's religious views, but I've seen too many arguments break out over whose holiday holds strongest, and which religion has oppressed theirs.



I'd second that although I'd like to extend that to other country-dependant holidays. Although I'm against any types of political correctness I must say that it's a must for a project like that. 

In my opinion it would be best to concentrate on 'general feel' of selected month or season based on state of the soul, nature or pass times. 

A little extension to the contest idea would be a small note to which month the author feels it belong to act a general guidance for it. Judges may have other opinon on it though and place it for another month.


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 19, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> A little extension to the contest idea would be a small note to which month the author feels it belong to act a general guidance for it. Judges may have other opinon on it though and place it for another month.


I think a heartfelt image of children playing in the snow would be a much better alternative to any particular religious holiday. I'm all for festive holidas, showing decorations, people getting drunk off egg nog, but... I mean, stuff like that? It's open for debate.

I loathe political correctness, but I feel in a project with such a group of diverse people contributing that it would be best.

Now, I'm _ALSO_ for having two calenders.  A PG one full of rich art that your mother wouldn't be ashamed of... and a tasteful pin-up calender.  Perhaps one for the girls and the boys.

But that's another can of peaches.


----------



## Suule (Sep 19, 2005)

> Now, I'm _ALSO_ for having two calenders. A PG one full of rich art that your mother wouldn't be ashamed of... and a tasteful pin-up calender. Perhaps one for the girls and the boys.



Well good idea. But don't be suprised that the sales would be: PG one - 10%, Pin-up Girls - 30%, Pin-up Boys - 60%.

As for me... I could contribute to all.


----------



## Daddyfox (Sep 19, 2005)

I didn't totally read everyone's response... sorry, I'm sleepy and need t'get t'bed, heh heh...

BUT, what I think would be the best thing t'do, since it'll all come down to a calander representing FA. I think the Admin's should take applications(and by that I mean, submit their name in saying that they want the Admin and/or panel of judges to go through their gallery, getting a decent representation of the artist's work) and then the 12 or whatever artists are chosen.

I know some might not find that the most FAIR thing. However, it all comes down to FA belonging to these admins, and they will be selling a product to raise money for their site (Or I don'know, split profits with the artists as well, whatever). So it's only fair for them to choose who they think will best represent their site.

That's My two cents on the whole calender thing.

-Fox


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 19, 2005)

Daddyfox said:
			
		

> I didn't totally read everyone's response... sorry, I'm sleepy and need t'get t'bed, heh heh...
> 
> BUT, what I think would be the best thing t'do, since it'll all come down to a calander representing FA. I think the Admin's should take applications(and by that I mean, submit their name in saying that they want the Admin and/or panel of judges to go through their gallery, getting a decent representation of the artist's work) and then the 12 or whatever artists are chosen.
> 
> ...


Something like that could work, too... but I think it would be fun to involve the community. Really, you could do both. Selective artist calendar, community calendar.

My interest is getting the community to have fun and have a chance to join in. After all, FA is entirely about the community, the artists, NOT the admins. Jheryn may own the hardware, and the admins may own your ass if you get out of line, heh heh... but in the end, it's about the artists. They're the heart of FA.

I'll explain some of my future plans to help benefit FA better once I discuss them with the other admins, and get a better general concensus of how people feel about things.


----------



## TyelleNiko (Sep 19, 2005)

Too bad we couldn't do a "picture a day" type calendar...like the small desktop kind where you tear off a page everyday...but then you'd have the task of gathering together 365 pictures instead of just 12...and they would be a trifle smaller.

But hey...if you went that way, a lot more people would have a chance to contribute something to the cause.


----------



## Daddyfox (Sep 20, 2005)

TyelleNiko said:
			
		

> Too bad we couldn't do a "picture a day" type calendar...like the small desktop kind where you tear off a page everyday...but then you'd have the task of gathering together 365 pictures instead of just 12...and they would be a trifle smaller.
> 
> But hey...if you went that way, a lot more people would have a chance to contribute something to the cause.



I think t'do both would be doable. Then as PF said, we could do both methods of rounding up artwork and getting the community involved.

-Fox


----------



## FurGurl (Sep 21, 2005)

*365*

I think a 365 calendar would be the coolest.  I know my mom would buy one.


----------



## TyelleNiko (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: 365*



			
				FurGurl said:
			
		

> I think a 365 calendar would be the coolest.  I know my mom would buy one.



Even if it had soft core pin up furry porn?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: how*

Monkey, it's called a "Quote". When you click the "Quote" button... it tends to quote text.

Proper usage would be:


			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> Preyfar's text


----------



## Xax (Oct 10, 2005)

You do realize that's a bot, right?

...right?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 10, 2005)

Xax said:
			
		

> You do realize that's a bot, right?
> 
> ...right?


A bot? No. I figured it was somebody goofing around though, given their responses so I gave a straight answer. Greanted, I should have looked at their profile information first, but I'd rather give people the benefit of the doubt before I act against them or start to question.

Given that I've met people who can't figure out tech, and foreigners who try to handle English systems, II figured I'd toss out an answer. That's what I do.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

*gives Preyfar a Ban-A-Bot brand boot* have fun!


----------

